# 1970 Judge 455 Ram Air



## gljplc (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys - I saw two great posts on this forum, 1 buy PontiacJim and 1 buy PinionHead, on the 1970 GTO 455 dngine Ram Air cars. 
PinionHead's post mentioned that Pontiac built 17 1970 Judge's with 455 engine with Ram Air which leads to my question below.

QUESTION: Several articles say that the 455 option was made available late in the model year for the 1970 Judge - were any actually built ?? 455 Judge ?? with Ram Air option ?? 
One article says about 1970 455 engine Judges were built but I have not seen that in any listing of production numbers. 

Does anyone have a production sheet or listing (from a book or otherwise) they can share that shows the production number for 1970 Judges with 455 engine (and Ram Air options ??) - or does such a production listing exist ??? 

This is a great site and forum and thank everyone in advance.
Greg


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gljplc said:


> Hey guys - I saw two great posts on this forum, 1 buy PontiacJim and 1 buy PinionHead, on the 1970 GTO 455 dngine Ram Air cars.
> PinionHead's post mentioned that Pontiac built 17 1970 Judge's with 455 engine with Ram Air which leads to my question below.
> 
> QUESTION: Several articles say that the 455 option was made available late in the model year for the 1970 Judge - were any actually built ?? 455 Judge ?? with Ram Air option ??
> ...


To answer this question, the information I have is found in the book by Pete McCarthy, *Pontiac Musclecar Performance 1955-1979.*

In the book, based on engine codes for the 455 HO, the number of Judges built with the 455HO engine code YA/YC, automatics, is 17, 3 of which were convertible Judges, but I have also found it said that 6 convertibles had the 455HO engine. No 455HO 4-speed WA engine code Judges were made.

The Ram Air was an option on the 455. A total of all GTO's including Judges (17) getting the 455HO was 4,146 cars. The cars having the factory installed RA would of course be the RA III & RA IV specific cars. The GTO's having the 350HP 400CI could have also been optioned with the RA set-up. So I am not sure if any actual numbers on the 350HP 400 or 455HO ordered with the RA option exists other than those who have in their possession such cars as documented with the option.

This same number of Judges with the 455HO is mirrored by the GTO Association of America Id totalentification Guide.


----------

